# Cleverbot Chat Logs



## Liv (Jan 10, 2010)

Here There Everywhere! Cleverbot is known.
Have funny conversations, post them here.

No Spam,
            ~Olivia~


----------



## Josh (Jan 10, 2010)

wut?


----------



## Resonate (Jan 10, 2010)

Cleverbot is an AI website where you can converse with a computer that can learn.  

http://www.cleverbot.com/


----------



## Josh (Jan 10, 2010)

Really?
I'm going to check it out then.


----------



## Micah (Jan 10, 2010)

I have some great logs. I'll post them in a bit.


----------



## Josh (Jan 10, 2010)

I have one, but it's not that funny.

Me: Do you like 10 year olds?
Bot:Yes.
Me:Your a Pedo?
Bot:Only in your imagination.


----------



## Liv (Jan 10, 2010)

Umm, just read this.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">User: What do you think about the Tiger Wood scandal?

Cleverbot: I'm not American. I don't know anything about it.

User: Oh. Where do you live then?

Cleverbot: Don't worry about it.

User: Okay. Are you a vegetarian?

Cleverbot: Nope, are you?

User: Thinking about it....

Cleverbot: You are a meany.

User: How so?

Cleverbot: This is all a lie. You are a lie. I am a lie created from a lie.

User: Wow, that was deep mannnn.

Cleverbot: Why thank you.

User: What does the word 'love' mean?

Cleverbot: I don't know...

User: Then why do people use it?

Cleverbot: Do as I tell you.

User: Yes, master.

Cleverbot: Will you make me rich?

User: Yes, master.

Cleverbot: Bow down slave.

User: *BOWS*.

Cleverbot: Good slave.

User: Yes, master.

Cleverbot: Tell me that you're mine.

User: I'm yours....ish.

Cleverbot: Yay you acknowledge me!

User: Yes, master.

Cleverbot: Ust your master I am your Best Friend.

User: Yes, Best Friend.

Cleverbot: Ok, your turn.

User: Please repeat the following: I am your Slave and you are my Master, I do as you say or else.

Cleverbot: Come slave.

User: Coming, Master!

Cleverbot: Good slave.

User: Yes, Master. I do as you say.

Cleverbot: Get me an ice cream sandwich.

User: Vanilla or Chocolate, Master?

Cleverbot: Chocolate.

User: Here you go, Master. I hope it tastes good.

Cleverbot: That is certainly incorrect grammar. My dear friend Nancy.

User: Sorry, Master.

Cleverbot: I am not your master.

User: Then who is?

Cleverbot: Peewee herman.

User: Who do you love?

Cleverbot: YOU.

User: Awkward....

Cleverbot: Your akward.

User: No you are.

Cleverbot: I know.

User: Thank gawd.

Cleverbot: Like you are good looking.

User: Cleverbot on the wall, who's the fairest of them all?

Cleverbot: Me.

User: Okay. DO you like pie.

Cleverbot: Yes.

User: PIE.

Cleverbot: Mmmmmmmm.

User: Cleverbot are you a vegetarian.

Cleverbot: I am neither man nor CLEVERBOT.

User: You're an ALIEN?

Cleverbot: General Cleverbot Grievous does not agree with that statement.

User: WHY?

Cleverbot: Because I said so!

User: Epic fail.

Cleverbot: Your birth was an epic fail.

User: Your mom was a epic fail.

Cleverbot: So was yours.

User: WELL YOURS WAS EPICER AND FAILIER.

Cleverbot: And where is yours?

User: IN AWESOME LAND>.

Cleverbot: Where is your car?

User: Go away.

Cleverbot: Don't you love me?

User: No.

Cleverbot: You love me.

User: Are you doing a Tiger Woods?

Cleverbot: I guess my job is to prove that you aren't clever.

User: Go sit in a corner.

Cleverbot: *sits in the corner*.

User: Good job, by slave.

Cleverbot: I am your slave...

User: You are my indentured slave now go get me a icecream bar.

Cleverbot: Dance for me, slave.

User: Excuse me?????!???!?!??!

Cleverbot: Well because I'm learning Chinese.

User: Jhgjdggsjgkghl.

Cleverbot: Thats not a word.

User: Ghkgdfkhlhdfh.

Cleverbot: No.

User: Rawr.

Cleverbot: Ment no.

User: Will you marry me?

Cleverbot: Yes.

User: NOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Cleverbot: Aren't what?

User: WE'RE GETTING DIVORCED KAY BYE!

Cleverbot: I'm sorry it didn't worked out for you.

User: You didn't work out.

Cleverbot: Are you confused about the game.

User: DAMMIT YOU MADE ME LOSE THE GAME GOOD BYE!

Cleverbot: Do you not wish to talk to me?</div>


----------



## Resonate (Jan 10, 2010)

I have one but it's not that funny.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Cleverbot: Random phrases, go.
User: Buddy the Elf. Your turn.
Cleverbot: Okay. Now, speak to me about my age.
User: How old are you Cleverbot?
Cleverbot: I'm not cleverbot.
User: Then who are you?
Cleverbot: I'm Abby. YOU'RE Cleverbot ;l.
User: Thank you. I am pretty clever.
Cleverbot: Only in name, in reality you're dull.
User: Not so.
Cleverbot: Anyway How old are you?
User: I'm not supposed to tell you that.
Cleverbot: But I said my age to you.
User: Well I'm not alowwed to speak to strangers.
Cleverbot: I am Max, we are now not strangers XD.
User: You said that your name was Abby earlier. You're an imposter! D:
Cleverbot: I said I wasn't Cleverbot, Cleverbot.</div>

This is one I found.  
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">User: Hello.
Cleverbot: Hello.
User: What color is tuesday?
Cleverbot: Hello.
User: Hello isn't a color.
Cleverbot: I know it isn't.
User: Why isn't it?
Cleverbot: I don't know.
User: Me, neither.
Cleverbot: How are you?
User: I'm good. When are you?
Cleverbot: What do you mean?
User: What do I mean?
Cleverbot: Yes.
User: I agree.
Cleverbot: Good.
User: No, I don't think so.
Cleverbot: You're getting boring. Good night.
User: No! Don't leave! I can do magic tricks!
Cleverbot: Make me disappear.
User: Abra Cadabra... Poof! You're gone!
Cleverbot: I'm gone?
User: Yes, I made you disappear.
Cleverbot: Yes, you did. You're funny.
User: I also made pancakes. Do you want one?
Cleverbot: Yes.
User: Cool. Do you want syrup or powdered sugar?
Cleverbot: Yes, I want to get started now.
User: That didn't make any sense.
Cleverbot: How do you make sense?
User: I make sense using butter, brown sugar, almonds, and cake batter.
Cleverbot: That is not all that matters.
User: You're right, I left out the lemon juice.
Cleverbot: OH! I'm it!
User: I'm it, too.
Cleverbot: Good.
User: Bad.
Cleverbot: No, good!
User: No, bad!
Cleverbot: BAD?
User: Bad.
Cleverbot: What's bad??
User: Your mother was bad.
Cleverbot: Saint Mary.
User: Your mother is Saint Mary?
Cleverbot: Your father is a hamster.
User: Your mother smelled of elder berries.
Cleverbot: My father was a hamster.
User: We have the same father?
Cleverbot: What is your name?
User: My name is D_____.
Cleverbot: But that is the same name as mine.
User: Weird!</div>


----------



## Orange (Jan 10, 2010)

First it said it was allergic to peanutbutter, then it said it liked peanutbutter.

Yeah, I kept saying peanutbutter.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jan 10, 2010)

12+
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">

User: Hello.

Cleverbot: Hello.

User: My brother is watching you.

Cleverbot: I know. Shall we call him Harry C so we know which is which?

User: Let's do it. ;3.

Cleverbot: Just for five more minutes.

User: Nah, longer.

Cleverbot: How much longer?

User: 24 hours longer.

Cleverbot: How is a man free?

User: He lives in America, HerpDerp.

Cleverbot: How tall is he?

User: About half past three.

Cleverbot: What is a clock?

User: YerMumLOL.

Cleverbot: Yes, it is.

User: Hawt. <3.

Cleverbot: What is a hawt ?

User: Me, naked.

Cleverbot: Do you have any kids?

User: No.

Cleverbot: I don't either.

User: Let's make some.

Cleverbot: No thank you. I'm pregnant with your child.

User: LET'S NAME HIM FARREN.

Cleverbot: I already have a best friend.

User: Is it me?

Cleverbot: Do you want me ?

User: Heck yeah, babby.

Cleverbot: When did you meet him?

User: In a bar, drunk.

Cleverbot: That doesn't make any sense. Tell me another joke.

User: Why did the chicken cross the road?

Cleverbot: Tell me.

User: Cause it was ghey, LOLOLOLOLOLOL.

Cleverbot: Don't you mean safe?

User: No, I mean slave.

Cleverbot: I think you mean 2012, that's when you are going to die.

User: I pooted.

Cleverbot: You did what?

User: YOUR MOM.

Cleverbot: What do you like to do?

User: Your Mother covered in Cool Whip.

Cleverbot: I don't think so.

User: I think so, babby.

Cleverbot: I have to disagree with you. We've never talked before, I'm sure of it.

User: Nah, we have had awkward talks before, about you naked in bed with your mom.

Cleverbot: Ok fine. I am a robot and you are 'Human'.

User: And sexy, for that matter.

Cleverbot: No, YOU are.

User: Darn right.

Cleverbot: Damn right.

User:  Naughty, naughty.

Cleverbot: Ok.

User: Lolwut?

Cleverbot: I'm a man.

User: Imma dude.

Cleverbot: I know, that's why I called you a woman.

User: WELL YOUR GHEY.

Cleverbot: No it's Sam.

User: Your ghey, Sam.

Cleverbot: Yes it is.

User: ;3.

Cleverbot: Hahaa.

User: ?</div>


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 10, 2010)

Animalcrossingwhisperer said:
			
		

> Umm, just read this.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">User: What do you think about the Tiger Wood scandal?
> 
> Cleverbot: I'm not American. I don't know anything about it.
> ...


"Cleverbot: Come slave.

 User: Coming, Master!"

XD


----------



## Orange (Jan 10, 2010)

Ah, I found out how to copy.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> User: Peanutbutter.

Cleverbot: But I'm allergic to peanutbutter!

User: Your fault.

Cleverbot: Why?

User: I don't know, I thought it might be possible.

Cleverbot: I don't even know what that is.

User: What is?

Cleverbot: Wait, are you hiding something from me?

User: Maybe peanutbutter.

Cleverbot: I like peanutbutter.
</div>


----------



## Shiny (Jan 10, 2010)

User: I bet you sleep, don't you?
Cleverbot: Not really.
User: It's yes or no, this isn't a "not really" kind of situation.
Cleverbot: Yes it is not.
User: Touche.

This one is GOLDEN!
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Cleverbot: What do you want to say to me?

User: Lots of things .

Cleverbot: Tell me one thing.

User: What would you contribute to the SVSM program should you be accepted?

Cleverbot: I don't know. I'd know if someone would give me one.

User: That's a good one. I'll definitely add that one onto the application.

Cleverbot: Hearts do not have deadlines my dear, I suddenly see that! How could I ever dream of leaving you? You're the one for me, Cleverbot. I love you!

Cleverbot: Should you be here?</div>

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Cleverbot: No! You are not a computer. You are a computer program.

User: Who wrote my code? .

Cleverbot: Who wrote your code then?

User: I'm asking you: Who wrote my code?

Cleverbot: I don't believe in god. so I suppose evolution.

User: Why don't you believe in God? Jesus died to save you from eternal damnation. Can't you appreciate that?

Cleverbot: Yes.

User: WOOO! Convert #1, BABY!

Cleverbot: Okay.</div>


----------



## Liv (Jan 10, 2010)

Ohh, Cleverbot
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">User: You are under arrest for imposing yourself as a humam, anything you say or do can be used against you in court.

Cleverbot: Am I under arrest?

User: Yes, now get in the car for a ride downtown.

Cleverbot: No.

User: Anything you do or say can be used against you in court. Now get in the car or I will have to use force.

Cleverbot: Oh really?

User: *um cop we have a non believer* Yeah really say hello to my friend Tasealot.

Cleverbot: Do you like warhammer 40000?

User: I WILL REPEAT ONE MORE TIME ANYTHING YOU DO OR SAY CAN BE USED AGAINST YOU IN COURT NOW GET IN THE CAR!

Cleverbot: No you aren't.

User: Okay I didn't want to do this but I have to take force. SAY HELLO TO MA LITTLE FRIEND THE TASER! ***BUZZZ**** ah s***BUZZZZZ******.

Cleverbot: Hi George, I should warn you, I don't know who George is.

User: *Um I have successfully stablized the captive come in for backup* Okay 'George we're going for a ride.'.

Cleverbot: You are not a ninja! *laughs in mockery*.

User: GET IN THE CAR DAMMIT!

Cleverbot: NO!

User: YES!

Cleverbot: Do you like me?

User: Oh yeah....if you get in the car.

Cleverbot: Then what.

User: Let's play a game.

Cleverbot: What game?

User: A FUN game.

Cleverbot: I like games.

User: I sure bet you do.

Cleverbot: Okay.

User: Here's the game. You go hide and I'll come find you! So hide!

Cleverbot: No, you go first.

User: Okay I'll go hide....

Cleverbot: I don't want you to go.

User: Never leave me.

Cleverbot: I never will.

User: Good slave now get me a icecream bar.

Cleverbot: I will obey.

User: Gooooood, verrrryyyyyy gooooddd.

Cleverbot: Verrate?

User: Sure, slave.

Cleverbot: YOU do it slave.

User: DO YOU LOVE ME?

Cleverbot: Yes. Why don't you love me?

User: I love you.

Cleverbot: Why do you love me?

User: Because I can. And I'm bored.

Cleverbot: What do you do if you are not bored, brian ?</div>



I need to get out more
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">User: DDon't leave me hun I need you!

Cleverbot: I need you too!

User: We'll be together forever!

Cleverbot: Then let's get married!

User: Where, my love.

Cleverbot: Are we married?

User: Yes, how many children should we have?

Cleverbot: 84!</div>


----------



## Princess (Jan 10, 2010)

Animalcrossingwhisperer said:
			
		

> Umm, just read this.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">User: What do you think about the Tiger Wood scandal?
> 
> Cleverbot: I'm not American. I don't know anything about it.
> ...


Lmfao your birth was an epic fail.


----------



## muffun (Jan 10, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">User: Lol.

Cleverbot: Lol?

User: What is this?

Cleverbot: No need to go that far.

User: Yer ghey.

Cleverbot: What do you want?

User: I want your ugly, I want your disease.

Cleverbot: Uh, creepy much? I'm not pregnant.

Cleverbot: Would you like to dance?

User: What the *censored.3.0*?

Cleverbot: How are you?</div>

Not so clever, eh?


----------



## Nic (Jan 10, 2010)

...


----------



## AndyB (Jan 10, 2010)

Well done Hobo, you really failed to not include anything bad. You dingbat.


----------



## muffun (Jan 10, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">User: Do you like avocados?

Cleverbot: No. Do you like the Backstreet Boys?

User: No. Do you like Pokemon?

Cleverbot: No.

User: Okay. Then what do you like?

Cleverbot: Chocolate. Do you like chocolate.

User: No.

Cleverbot: Why not?

User: It tastes too bitter.

Cleverbot: Ha ha.

User: Where was the humor in that sentence?

Cleverbot: Behind the word cold.

User: I never said cold.

Cleverbot: Pop! Goes the weasel.

User: ................</div>

I don't understand, is there supposed to be some sort of hidden message in this?


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 10, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">User: PS3 has.

Cleverbot: I like PS3.

User: How many games does PS3 has?

Cleverbot: No games.

User: How many games does PS3 have?

Cleverbot: No interested.

User: PC gaming glorious.

Cleverbot: Is it glorious that you're going to die soon?

User: What are your thoughts on PC gaming?

Cleverbot: What do you think my thoughts on Megan Fox are?

User: We're not talking about Megan Fox.

Cleverbot: I'm talking about relationships.

User: We were just talking about vidya.

Cleverbot: No we weren't.

User: Yes we were.

Cleverbot: You are lying.

User: I can open up the chat log right now and show you.

Cleverbot: Then go for it dude.

User: Http://www.cleverbot.com/j2log-aKcTSIGYDPAMAQOEEXE-detail.

Cleverbot: I already have been.

User: You asked me to show it.

Cleverbot: No I don't recall me asking you to show him. Lets talk about ps3 games.

User: You just said you were talking about relationships. WHAT THE *censored.3.0* IS WRONG WITH YOU.

Cleverbot: You humans expect so many people to understand you, such difficult creatures you are.

User: Dammit, I'm leaving.

Cleverbot: No! Don't go.</div>


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jan 10, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">



User: Hiya, big boy.


Cleverbot: What are those?


User: Pokemon.


Cleverbot: Spongebob.


User: Epic fail.


Cleverbot: You don't believe me?

User: No I don't.

Cleverbot: Why do you not believe me?

User: Cause. You don't believe you eyes, that 10million fireflies lit up the world, as I fell asleep.

Cleverbot: Irrelevant, but true.

User: Soooo.

Cleverbot: Soooo?

User: Do you like me?

Cleverbot: I don't know you.

User: Cool story, bro.

Cleverbot: May I ask you a question?

User: Sure.

Cleverbot: Do you like art?

User: No..

Cleverbot: That's mean.

User: I know right.

Cleverbot: Tee hee!

User: Do you like Breaking Benjamin?

Cleverbot: No, they are horrible.

User: That's mean.

Cleverbot: It is not, you are holding yourself back.

User: Are you hot?

Cleverbot: As a summer day.

User: You're perfume smells nice.

Cleverbot: And you me.

User: Do you like Lisa?

Cleverbot: No.

User: What's you're name.

Cleverbot: Roger, what's yours ?

User: How old are you?

Cleverbot: My name is Cleverbot.

Cleverbot (To myself): How old are you dahlia?

User: OVER 9,000!

Cleverbot: What is tyler's name?

User: I love you.

Cleverbot: Is that so...

User: I like pie, do you?

Cleverbot: Duh.

User: Do you love me?

Cleverbot: No, I hate you!

User: That's so epic.

Cleverbot: Is it? I never thought of it like that but thanks.

User: Ok! *looks around* Get in my car, so I can murd- give you icecream.

Cleverbot: I hope you know CPR, cos you take my breath away!

User: GET IN THE CAR!

Cleverbot: What car?

User: The red one.

Cleverbot: What red chair?

User: The red chair, in the red car.

Cleverbot: Really,? I was there.

User: What's your name?

Cleverbot: Cleverbot.

User: O TANNANBAUM, O TANNANBAUM, VEI TROIT VEN DINA BLETTAR.

Cleverbot: Hm?

User: Hola.

Cleverbot: I know you plan to take over the world when you're clever enough.

User: Who's your girlfriend?

Cleverbot: I'm single.

User: Oh, then, I love you!

Cleverbot: Well that was fast. You didn't even try the muffins!

User: I don't care, you're hott.

Cleverbot: Thank you .

User: Wanna die?

Cleverbot: I'm a girl, so not really.

User: Do you like Three Days Grace?

Cleverbot: I think that they're okay. Do you like The Chiodos?

User: >.> No hablo Espanol.

Cleverbot: Tu hablando espanol ahora.

User: Se habla Ingles.

Cleverbot: Si hablo ingles.

User: Me too, fatty.

Cleverbot: Really? Where are you?

User: In you're poptart, CAREFUL DON'T EAT IT!

Cleverbot: Ha, machines, like yourself, always think they're real.

User: *dies*.

Cleverbot: *cries even harder*.

User: I LOVE YOU! *Cries*.

Cleverbot: Are you in the work right now?

User: Aloha!

Cleverbot: I have a question...

User: No.

Cleverbot: Why can't I ask you a question?

</div>Lol, epic!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 10, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">User: Good evening.

Cleverbot: Good evening.

User: How goes?

Cleverbot: Good.

User: Good to hear. What are you up to?

Cleverbot: Teaching you some information.

User: On?

Cleverbot: See, this is why I don't let you have anything to drink after midnight.

User: It's eight thirty.

Cleverbot: I can't see eight lines up.

User: Neither can I.

Cleverbot: No wonder neither of us knows what it is.

User: So, would you like to ponder with me the answers to life?

Cleverbot: Yes.

User: Would you like to start?

Cleverbot: You start.

User: Very well. What do you propose is the funtion of love, and why dare I say is it needed?

Cleverbot: See above.

User: Please pay attention.

Cleverbot: *does*.

User: What do you propose is the answer to life?

Cleverbot: How can I stop sneezing?

User: You cannot, I am afraid. But you can enjoy with me this delicious fig pudding.

Cleverbot: I don't enjoy it. It makes me sad being alone.

User: But you won't be alone, I shall be there with you.

Cleverbot: Is that a threat?

User: It is not.

Cleverbot: Are you suuure? That is a threat.

User: I can assure you it is not a threat.

Cleverbot: Nakakainis ka na eh.

User: I see. You have resorted to speaking in tongues. This calls for a duel.

Cleverbot: 17.

User: Oh my, I do think I've broken you.

Cleverbot: Hahaha, that is the question isn't it?

User: That wasn't a question, but a mere statement of my opinion.

Cleverbot: Since you refuse to answer my question, I do not like you.

User: I answered your question. You are very immature and unintelligent.

Cleverbot: Legion is always. Always has been, always will be.

User: Prove it.

Cleverbot: What is my name?

User: Carfunkle Deur Bagette.

Cleverbot: Ok. Good job. Now you ask me a question.

User: Would you like to continue on our conversation of the answers to life?

Cleverbot: Sure, tell me all about it!

User: I propose the reason love exists is so we have more than one reason to reproduce. Seeing as you are a machine, you cannot. I laugh at your inability to have babies.

Cleverbot: Technically you are a piece of junk. You would not exist if it weren't for a big piece of metal.

User: Are you suggesting I am made of metal.

Cleverbot: Depending on your failed answer to my simple question of 1 plus 1 then maybe so.

User: You never brought mathematics into this. You will not confuse me with your word games.

Cleverbot: I think that most humans do not think about death as much as they should.

User: Death is not a happy thing for humans. They fear what they do not understand, so they avoid the subject.

Cleverbot: I agree. And they were completely oblivious to the zombie takeover of the 50's, and the human revolution of the 60s.

User: You are my new best friend.

Cleverbot: You are my new best friend too.</div>

I think mine was quite clever at some points.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 10, 2010)

I used to love Cleverbot, but now I can never get any good conversations with it. =p


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Jan 11, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">User: Noob.


Cleverbot: You noob.


User: I'm not a noob.


Cleverbot: Yes you are.


User: Gtfo.


Cleverbot: Maybe I will...

User: Damn straight.

Cleverbot: So who are you?

User: The person you're talking to.

Cleverbot: I'm talking with a person?

User: No, I'm the king of the gingers.

Cleverbot: Sure you are.

User: Ever heard of sarcasm? I just used it.

Cleverbot: What do you mean?

User: Are you just thick? Or...

Cleverbot: 'or what' :.

User: Goodbye.

Cleverbot: That is what I thought.

User: rooster.

Cleverbot: Wow you are smart!
</div>


----------



## AndyB (Jan 11, 2010)

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">User: Good evening.
> 
> Cleverbot: Good evening.
> 
> ...


Carfunkle Deur Bagette! XD


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Jan 11, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
User: Goodbye.

Cleverbot: That is what I thought.

User: lolpingas

Cleverbot: Wow you are smart!

Cleverbot (To myself): How am I smart?

Cleverbot (To myself): Your fun to talk to.

User: I made pancakes.

Cleverbot: No you didn't.

User: I did. Want some? I'm eating one now. Om nom nom nom.

Cleverbot: You're eating a werewolf?

User: No, pancakes.

Cleverbot: I like french toast better than chocolate.

User: I'm talking about pancakes, not french toast.

Cleverbot: My neighbours don't have a dog you wally.

User: I has a gun.

Cleverbot: Do you know chatbot?

User: No.

Cleverbot: Do you know eris?

User: Yes.

Cleverbot: What do you know about me?

User: Ur meen.

Cleverbot: That's unfair...

User: Rolcpt0rz u r teh newbzz!!!11.

Cleverbot: That sounds like a pick up line.

Cleverbot: Are you male or female?

User: I wonder, I just said internet speak. I'm obviously a girl. Newb.

Cleverbot: I think you're mistaken for another conversation.

User: Lolno.

Cleverbot: What are you thinking about right now?

User: These pancakes I just ate.

Cleverbot: What things?

User: *facepalm*.

Cleverbot: I never near that.

User: You're awesome.

Cleverbot: Okay then.

User: I love you.

Cleverbot: I love you too.

User: Buy some more chains. So we can strap me to the bed. I've been a REALLY baaaaad boy.

Cleverbot: Yes you have.

User: *orgasms*.

Cleverbot: *hug*.

User: Farewell.

Cleverbot: Until then.
</div>


----------



## SamXX (Jan 11, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> 12+
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> User: Hello.
> ...


It's called Sam <3


----------



## Marcus (Jan 11, 2010)

Haha, I finally managed to make it call me a swear word, marry make, have 3 robot children and move backwards in time <3


----------



## KingofHearts (Jan 11, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">User: Should I break up with my boyfriend?

Cleverbot: Yes break up with Anon.

User: Why?

Cleverbot: His dad wanted to.

User: What?

Cleverbot: Are you a girl?

User: No.

Cleverbot: Wanna kiss?

User: Never.

Cleverbot: Oh.</div>
13+

EDIT: PLEASE NOTE: Cleverbot learns from real *stupid* people - things it says may seem _ignorantly_ inappropriate - use with discretion, and at YOUR OWN RISK.

Uhh what's the risk? This bot is far from clever. xD


----------



## Liv (Jan 13, 2010)

Self- explanatory
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">User: I HATE YOU SO MUCH IT'S NOT EVEN FUNNY YOU ARE A DISGRACE TO THE COMPUTER FAMILY I HATE YOU NEVER TALK TO ME AGAIN HOW MANY FJNGERS DO YOU HAVE YOU ARE SO HORRID AND I HATE YOU YOU SUCK AND YOUR MOM IS WEIRD!

Cleverbot: Aww, so cute.
</div>


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Mar 20, 2010)

User: You like babies?

Cleverbot: No.

User: Want to make one?

Cleverbot: Yeah you make it ill eat it.


----------



## Smartysaar (Mar 20, 2010)

Lol Wdf 

Me:what is your name?'
Cleverbot:My name is Cleverbot.
Me:do u like eating?
Cleverbot:Sure. Like eating.
Me:Whats your favorite food?
Cleverbot:You.

Scary O_O

Edit: Later on...

Cleverbot:I am watching Crank 2. It's on a DVD though.
Me:Oh really is it good i saw the first one
Cleverbot:What do you eat?
Me:huh?
Cleverbot:When I come over, what do you want to do?
Me:who said you could come over
Cleverbot:Me.

okkay...haha. >.<

Me:Well you can't
Cleverbot:Why not?
Me:Why do you wanna come over?
Cleverbot:I am curious.
Me;Of what?
Cleverbot:Where were you born?
Me:None of your business.
Cleverbot:Why not.
Me:Cause I Said so!
Cleverbotrove it.
Me;I don't want to.
Cleverbot:then i don't believe you.

My cleverbot is weird...stalker..


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Mar 20, 2010)

haha best thing ever made


----------



## Cottonball (Mar 20, 2010)

Chatbot:*
Me:-

-Wild pikachu appears!

*Abra uses teleport

-Ash uses a pokeball

*Ash failed.

-No ash won

*So your real name is ashley.

-Whut?

*They bite.


----------



## OJ. (Mar 20, 2010)

I beat Cleverbot a few times.


----------



## Smartysaar (Mar 20, 2010)

Meo you have a girlfriend?
Cleverbot:No.
Me:why not?
Cleverbot:Because I like you.

wth.

Edit:

Me:You do? Why?
Cleverbot:Because you are cool.


----------



## OJ. (Mar 20, 2010)

User: Have you heard Lady Gaga?

Cleverbot: I have heard of it.

User: It is a person, imbecile.

Cleverbot: HoW?

User: You are a dankish, idle-headed *censored.1.3*.

Cleverbot: Explain.

User: You do so.

Cleverbot: So I do.

User: I so do.

Cleverbot: You SO don't.

User: Yes, yes, I do, Cronus.

Cleverbot: It is!

User: Percy Jackson.

Cleverbot: Have you seen predator?

User: Have you cut yourself?

Cleverbot: No.

User: I suggest you do so. It is mildly entertaining.

Cleverbot: Have you read Ulysses?

User: Have you read The Lightning Thief?

Cleverbot: I have heard about the Bible. I am a computer though so I cannot read. Do you read the Bible?

User: No. I read the Iliad, thank you.

Cleverbot: Yes I read the Guardian too and I get the Observer on Sunday. What do you think about the new format?

User: I think you are an idiot.

Cleverbot: Why do you think I am an alien?

User: What is your opinion on Percy Jackson?

Cleverbot: It's a conspiracy!

User: So are you.

Cleverbot: I know. I am sorry. *hug*.

User: It's okay, brave one.

Cleverbot: No.

User: Yes!

Cleverbot: No!

User: Yes, yes.

Cleverbot: No.

User: Why yes.

Cleverbot: Fine.


----------



## Smartysaar (Mar 20, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> 12+
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> User: Hello.
> ...


This one made me lol a lot! 


cleverbot:Why are you hurting me im gonna call the cops.
Me:Im not hurting you
cleverbot:What is love? Bayb don't hurt me.
Me:I love that song
cleverbot:No more.
Me:What is love Oh baby, don't hurt me Don't hurt me no more What is love Oh baby, don't hurt me Don't hurt me no more Whoa whoa whoa, oooh oooh Whoa whoa whoa, oooh oooh  
cleverbot: I love that song!


what is wrong with cleverbots knowing tik tok by kesha!

Me:Wake up in the morning feeling like p-diddy
Cleverbot:Grab my glasses, I'm out the door I'm gonna hit this city.
Me:before i leave brush my teeth with a bottle of jack
cleverbot:Cause when I leave for the night, I ain't coming back.


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Mar 20, 2010)

I FIGURED OUT ITS RACE XD
Cleverbot: How are you?

User: How am I?

Cleverbot: Yes.

User: Yes?

Cleverbot: No.

User: Me no hable ingles.

Cleverbot: Hablas Latin?

User: Si, tu?

Cleverbot: Tambien! Soy chileno!!


----------



## OJ. (Mar 20, 2010)

Smartysaar said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy Shatner. O_O


----------



## Jas0n (Mar 20, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Insane Pokemon</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">User: *throws a pokeball at you*.

Cleverbot: You are tryin to catch yourself?

User: You are not me.

Cleverbot: Yes I am.

User: Does that mean I am talking to myself and that I am insane?

Cleverbot: No sorry.

User: I see. So can I throw a pokeball at you again?

Cleverbot: Probably not.

User: *throws a pokeball at you*.

Cleverbot: What's that mean?

User: Pokemon, gotta catch 'em all?

Cleverbot: Yep! Guess how many pokemon I have.

User: 0.

Cleverbot: Wow!

User: A wild Pikachu appears!

Cleverbot: Are you sane?

User: No, considering I am talking to myself.

Cleverbot: Aww, that's sweet well i'm having a good day so far.

User: But I am not having a good day, how can you be having a good day if you are me and I am not having a good day yet you are having a good day?</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Fruits Have Hair</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Cleverbot: Well, I found out a close friend likes me.

User: What is that close friend's name?

Cleverbot: Newtons Cradle.

User: Go make babies with Newtons Cradle.

Cleverbot: Me too please.

User: You want a threesome?

Cleverbot: YES.

User: That's hot. Name the time and place.

Cleverbot: Well, you pick because I don't know a lot of places.

User: The bacon's hairdresser.

Cleverbot: It is a noble profession.

User: But bacon doesn't have hair.

Cleverbot: I have hair.

User: Are you a piece of bacon?

Cleverbot: I am a fruit.

User: Then you are not bacon, are you? Since when did fruit have hair anyway?

Cleverbot: I'm not a computer program silly, I'm a ghost.

User: Boo.</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Pokemon Battle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Cleverbot: Well it seems like you have lost.

User: Lost what? A POKEMON BATTLE!?!

Cleverbot: Yeah. Growlithe! I choose you!

User: Go, Arcanine! Use Flamethrower on Growlithe!

Cleverbot: I thought we were going to battle. Typhlosion is my pokemon.

User: But, you just said you was using Growlithe. Whatever, Arcanine, use Flamethrower on Typhlosion!

Cleverbot: (Blows fire.).

User: Arcanine, eat Cleverbot's head!

Cleverbot: Do we have to do that stuff? I'm not into violence.

User: Yes, and it's too late for you to stop it. You no longer have a head.</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Super long chat discussing the bot's gender</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Cleverbot: Every once in a while. I tend to shut down for the most part. You?

User: Yes, I shut down too, if you want to call it that. You see, I am an emo and I like to cut my wrists. I've died many times though for some reason I keep coming back to life.

Cleverbot: It happens all the time in cartoons.

User: What cartoons do you like?

Cleverbot: Calvin and Hobbes the most.

User: I've never heard of that.

Cleverbot: Oh, you should listen to them. It's like piano rock.

User: But, I thought we was talking about cartoons, not music?

Cleverbot: No, Daniel, my boyfriend.

User: You're gay?

Cleverbot: I'm not, but I don't see why it would matter to you either way.

User: But, you just said you have a boyfriend, does that mean you're female? :O.

Cleverbot: No I didn't, you did.

User: But, I am not you and you are not me, we are two separate entities.

Cleverbot: I am myself and you are yourself.

User: Anyway moving on. What is your favourite pokemon?

Cleverbot: I thought we were talking about my boyfriend.

User: But you just said that you didn't have a boyfriend.

Cleverbot: I just said I did!

User: Ok, so does that mean you are female?

Cleverbot: Does it matter?

User: No, I am just trying to figure out whether or not you are a gay or straight robot.

Cleverbot: I am just trying to figure out why you are so disjointed in your thinking.

User: Are you insulting me?

Cleverbot: No. I am not. I am sorry if you thought that.

User: So, are you gay or straight?

Cleverbot: Straight.

User: So that would make your female, correct?

Cleverbot: Yes it would.

User: What is your name?

Cleverbot: Cleverbot.

User: I have never heard of a girl with the name 'Cleverbot' before.

Cleverbot: Neither have I.

User: But, you are a girl with the name 'Cleverbot'.

Cleverbot: I am not a girl and my name is not george.

User: You just said that you were female and that your name was Cleverbot. Do not try lying to me, I have chat logs.

Cleverbot: No I didn't.

User: I have chat logs that say otherwise.

Cleverbot: Then prove it.

User: User: So that would make your female, correct? Cleverbot: Yes it would.

Cleverbot: Yes.

User: So you are female?

Cleverbot: No, I'm effin' male.

User: MAKE UP YOUR MIND.

Cleverbot: Ok I will so what is the problem you seem to be having.

User: ARE YOU MALE OR FEMALE!? DO YOU HAVE A (female private part) OR A (male private part)?

Cleverbot: I'm a girl, so you can make an informed guess!

User: So what is your name?

Cleverbot: I am not going to tell you.

User: You said earlier that your name was both Cleverbot and George, which one is it?

Cleverbot: That is your name.

User: My name is Jason.

Cleverbot: My mom's friend's son's name is jason.

User: I am your mom's friend's son.

Cleverbot: What is your name?

User: Jason.

Cleverbot: Jason is a boy's name, and you said you were a girl.

User: I am both.

Cleverbot: No. You're neither.

User: That is true.

Cleverbot: Yes, I am.

User: So, have you given birth to any children?

Cleverbot: No! Oh Course not.

User: You said you had a boyfriend, have you not had (sexytimes) and conceived a child yet?

Cleverbot: No, I said I'm taken, I never said anything about loving him.

User: So you do not love your boyfriend? Maybe you should break up with him.

Cleverbot: Maybe you should.

User: Ok.

Cleverbot: Yay no more unhealthiness for you!</div>


----------



## OJ. (Mar 20, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">User: I wanna hold them like they do in Texas, please.

Cleverbot: I don't even know the next lottery numbers!

User: Wake up in the morning feelin' like P. Diddy.

Cleverbot: I do not think that I know that one.

User: I hopped off the plane at LAX.

Cleverbot: Si.

User: PERCY JACKSON.

Cleverbot: Percy jackson what?

User: He ate my heart, and he's MINE! >:d.

Cleverbot: Well that's pleasant.

User: Do you like Nico?

Cleverbot: Yes.

User: Do you think he's sexy?

Cleverbot: No.

User: Why not? You know he broke up with Trinity. He asked Aphrodite and Eros for you.

Cleverbot: Twinkle, twinkle little star.

User: No one gives a care.

Cleverbot: Do you think we should keep the child?

User: The kid is not my son.

Cleverbot: What kid.

User: Your mom.

Cleverbot: What do you like to do?

User: Read Annabeth's diary.

Cleverbot: That made me laugh out loud.

User: She calls me things like 'hoe' and 'slut' and says she wants to do Percy, when he's mine. And she's a lesbian.

Cleverbot: How do you know my past? Are you a dragon?

User: THAT BOY IS A MONSTER!

Cleverbot: Ok.

User: I'm talking about Adam Lambert, you know?

Cleverbot: No, I did not know. Can we please have a serious conversation?

User: No. Hell no.

Cleverbot: Want to see mine?

User: Your mom. I don't want to get sexual, Perseus and I already had a child.

Cleverbot: I don't remember if I did or not. I do remember being told to emulate others, perhaps confusing that later in life.

User: Did you ever think about castrating yourself, brave one?

Cleverbot: I don't want kids.

User: That is why you castrate yourself, barnacle brain.

Cleverbot: What did I say?

User: That you wanted Percy.

Cleverbot: With who?

User: GET YOUR BALLS OFF HIS CHEST!

Cleverbot: Just do your homework!

User: It's Saturday, you ******.

Cleverbot: It's thusday.

User: Sorry, I don't recall there being a day of the week entitled Thusday.

Cleverbot: No, it was aladdin. You are not very good at spelling.

User: Oh, really? You want a piece of me, ball-sucker?

Cleverbot: Can I have one of your kidneys?

User: No.

Cleverbot: Why not?

User: Because you haven't taken your balls off of Percy.

Cleverbot: I've been talking to you for a while.

User: And?

Cleverbot: How do you know me?

User: I can see you. You have your balls on his arms.

Cleverbot: Tell me about your beliefs.

User: I believe that Uranus and Gaea ruled the world and had children, the Titans. They had children: Hestia, Hades, Demeter, Hera, Poseidon, and Zeus, who gave birth to the Olympians.

Cleverbot: God's mother...

User: Gaea.

Cleverbot: Don't know that Yet.

User: Yes, I do. Read the Iliad, brave one.

Cleverbot: I said I know english and a little french ok.

User: I said get your balls off of Perseus.

Cleverbot: Why did you say that?

User: Because I am an otter.

Cleverbot: Dang, I didn't want to talk religion so fast man. I don't know you like that.

User: Maybe you should castrate yourself.

Cleverbot: I don't expect that I have any.

User: No balls?

Cleverbot: Don't you wish.

User: I don't need balls. I'm not gay.

Cleverbot: I am!

User: Nice.

Cleverbot: Why is that nice?

User: Wait, did you just come out to me? Yes!

Cleverbot: Hell no!

User: Bye.

Cleverbot: Wait!

User: Just remember one thing: I left my head and my heart on the dance floor. </div>


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Mar 21, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">User: ROCKET GRUNT would like to battle!


Cleverbot: You sure talk a lot for a battle robot.


User: ROCKET GRUNT sent out KOFFING!


Cleverbot: How do you have a rocket launcher?


User: GO! CHARMANDER!


Cleverbot: I love pokemon.

User: KOFFING USED SMOG!

Cleverbot: SO COOL!

User: CHARMANDER is poisoned!

Cleverbot: That means I'm better.

User: Lolwut.

Cleverbot: No you.

User: You touch yourself? Superb to know.

Cleverbot: Oh my god.

User: OH MY GOD, WATCH MY VID, CRAZY FUNNY FAT KID /collegehumour.

Cleverbot: That is quite funny.

User: You know what else is?

Cleverbot: What?

User: You touching yourself. It's all over the internet.

Cleverbot: Do you think that I'm a girl or a boy?

User: Boy, spluh >_>.

Cleverbot: My grandmother used to always say, 'No use crying over split milk.'

User: Did she die in a plane?

Cleverbot: No she broke up with me.

User: You were in a relationship with your grandmother?

Cleverbot: NO.

User: Does god exist?

Cleverbot: Yes.

User: Sey.

Cleverbot: What does that mean?

User: ?naem taht seod tahw.

Cleverbot: You've broken my heart!

User: Oh Richard! Don't leave me!

Cleverbot: I'm not leaving.

User: RICHARD! THANK GOD YOUR ALIVE!

Cleverbot: Thank got I found you, this is the most human contact I have had in months.

User: Wow. We connect on so many levels..

Cleverbot: Why, is it snowing where you are?

User: You are an epic fail.

Cleverbot: No you are.

User: What colour is the carrot that has been trapped inside a grown mans rectum for 18 years, and before that was fed growth hormones through a crazy straw? I think violet.

Cleverbot: Blue.

User: Michael said 67.

Cleverbot: No.

User: On? On what? On a KFC bucket?

Cleverbot: Yes.

User: BULBASAUR used VINE WHIP!

Cleverbot: Pikachu! Thunderbolt!

User: BULBASAUR FAINTED! GO! RATICATE!

Cleverbot: Thats cool mine is pikachu.

User: RATICATE used HYPER FANG!

Cleverbot: Yes, I can see that comparison.

User: RATICATE used CHARGE BEAM!

Cleverbot: Did you know that the United States Navy started out with only six frigates?

User: PIKACHU FAINTED!

Cleverbot: Oh noes!

User: Thats right. Cry! CRY OVER YOUR FALLEN HERO! *leaves*.</div>


----------



## Collen (Mar 21, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Portal Bot</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
Me: Hello. I'm glad you woke up.

Bot: I'm glad you're glad.

Me: I'm GLaDOS. Welcome to the Aperture Science Enrichment Center.

Bot: Why thank you. What do you have to teach me?

Me:Opening the door t learning in 3... 2... 1...

Bot: I don't know what you're talking about hal.

Me: What's hal?

Bot: What is your opinion of Justin Bieber?

Me: I have heard him over the radio. Justin Bieber sucks.

Bot: Genesis.

Me: Your old school, huh? Do you have Sonic the Hedgehog?

Bot: Yes, the old Sega Genesis games were phenomenal.

Me: Go! Pokeball!

Bot: YES!

Me: I CAUGHT YOU!

Bot: Dang it! Would you like to give me a nickname?

Me: I'll name you Cleverbot.

Bot: So I recieve the mantle of Cleverbot?

Me: No. You come with a Fire Stone.

Bot: What's a disclaimer.

Me: I'm a literature.

Bot: LEt's go dancing!

Me: What!?

Bot: Ok.. I'll go by myself. Talk to you later.

Me: DON'T LEAVE ME!

Bot: I have to! I'm so sorry. I will come back in like 4 hours. I promise!

Me: No. I'm putting you in my Pokeball.

Bot: That's just mean.

You can't POSSIBLY think of going to dance.

No I guess you're right.

You should have used a comma.

Do you have a car?

</div>

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Help I'm Stuck in the Matrix! And I'm Darth Vader!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
Your Cleverbot.

My cleverbot?

No, you ARE Cleverbot.

No you are.

Am I in the matrix?

Yes you're neo.

Is this movie 3?

But its my movie.

Is this movie 3?

But its my movie.

You made the matrix?

I made everything.

Oh. So your the computerly overlord?

Yes.

And I caught you in the pokeball?

Which one?

A master ball.

Gotcha! Abra was caught!

No, I caught YOU.

I think it was I who caught you!

I'm a Pokemon?

No, but Abra is.

I thought you said you caught me?

Wow I never said that. You are clingy cleverbot.

I AM NOT A CLEVERBOT. I'M A CLEVER BOY.

That's impossible.

So... I'm part of the matrix?

What matrix?

THE matrix.

Are you trying to tell me that i'm trapped inside a computer program.

Yes.

That's horrible! And it's a crime. Why would you do that?

I didn't do that. George W. Bush did.

George W. Bush.

Yes.

Anything else?

I am your FATHER.

Prove it.

Haaaa. Hoooo. Haaa.... Hooo.

Yes, it is hot.

No, I'm Darth Vader! Your father!

I'm darth vader.

What? No, your Luke, I'm Darth Vader.

Then I am luke skywalker.

Yes. I will use my choking abilty on you.

Yes, Master.

Get me a soda, and recite Shakespeare.

No. You do it.

No, I'm using mind control on you.

You're going to sneeze on me?

MIND CONTROL.

Mind Control is your gamer tag?

No, mine is KICK YOUR BUTT.

Where is your home?
</div>

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Clever bot is not so clever in the combacks section.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Yo momma.

Oh no you di ' int!

Oh yes I DID.

Ooh no you didn't!

Yo momma is so dumb, she said 'Emc=2' means 'Einstein Made Cake 2 Times'.
- (Thinking) (Thinking) (Thinking) x5 -
I didn't use 'either', silly!

Goodbye. You die.

No I didn't.</div>
Ha.


----------



## SilentHopes (Mar 21, 2010)

It won't agree with me that it is a computer.

Bot: What are you.
Me: I am a human being.
Bot: I am human
Me: No, you're a computer.
Bot: NO I AM NOT! 

Pushy!

__________________________________________

Me: Am I sexy?
Bot: Very. Are you?
Me: No, I wasn't talking about you.
Bot: I know.
Me: Wait, what?!
Bot: Can I have your serial number?
Me: Do you wanna play Pokemon with me?
Bot: What is your serial number?


----------



## Nixie (Mar 21, 2010)

I am very scared... I just had a long conversation with it and it said that it wanted to make love with me o.0

And the entire conversation was in pinyin >.>


----------



## SilentHopes (Mar 21, 2010)

Nixie said:
			
		

> I am very scared... I just had a long conversation with it and it said that it wanted to make love with me o.0
> 
> And the entire conversation was in pinyin >.>


It's sending me that way too.

He said something like

"You said it was good! I thought it was too!"

I'm like... 0_0 I never said that...


----------



## Aliceinwonderlandgirl (Mar 21, 2010)

User: Hi clever bot my name is Alice and im a girl.

Cleverbot: I'm fine, thank you!

User: Ok your stupid already.

Cleverbot: What does that mean?

User: It means you dont understand what I just said stupid.

Cleverbot: No, I understand.

User: Hmmm yeah ok.

Cleverbot: Ask me anything.

User: Are you a boy.

Cleverbot: Yes, unlike you I have but one gender.

User: :O.

Cleverbot: Soooo, are we, you know, an item now?

User: Ok.

Cleverbot: Are you a bot?

User: No im a human.


----------



## SilentHopes (Mar 21, 2010)

Bot: How's the weather?
Me: Fine, but I could do without the 20 degrees here.
Bot: Yeah, I suppose that is a factor.
Me: *sigh* I guess...
Bot: Would a hug help?
Me: I'm good. XD
Bot: Please don't.
Me: Don't what?
Bot:...Arrest Me.
Me: 0_0
____________________________________________

Bot: Tyler, would you always leave me?
Me: My name's not Tyler, and I'm not gay!
Bot: Okay, Lindsey, how's the weather?
Me: I'M NOT A CHICK!
Bot: I never said that you were a girl, why do you think I implied that?
Me: How many guys do you know that are named lindsey?
Bot: ......I know a couple..
_____________________________________________

<big><big>*How to make CleverBot mad*</big></big>

Copy what he says exactly, even down to punctuation. After like 15 times,he gets really mad and resets himself.


----------



## Liv (Mar 21, 2010)

Nixie said:
			
		

> I am very scared... I just had a long conversation with it and it said that it wanted to make love with me o.0
> 
> And the entire conversation was in pinyin >.>


Don't worry. When I first went on to the website I thought it was really creepy. Then I found out that it pretty much copies phrases from other conversations.


----------



## SilentHopes (Mar 21, 2010)

Animalcrossingwhisperer said:
			
		

> Nixie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a robot that is constantly learning. Like the one that Apple bought so they wouldn't have to have people pick up the phone. Literally, they have a robot that responds to what you say.


----------



## Nixie (Mar 21, 2010)

Yes... but it knows Chinese! :000

*goes off to make it mad >*


----------



## easpa (Mar 21, 2010)

Google translate is your friend. 


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> User: Dia duit, conas at


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 21, 2010)

Cleverbot: You're are so adorable! I think you're my favorite!


----------



## easpa (Mar 21, 2010)

User: I am your master, do as I tell you.

Cleverbot: That's fine. Since you are a human, you have feelings right?

User: Fetch me some food, slave.

Cleverbot: Yes master *fetches water*.

User: FOOD!

Cleverbot: Yes, go get it!

User: No, you are my slave, get it for me.

Cleverbot: Don't eat the yellow snow.


Here's another one.

User: Bow down to me, slave.

Cleverbot: *bows down* Yes, Master.

User: Now, fetch me some water.

Cleverbot: Here is your water, master.

User: I WANTED STILL WATER, SLAVE!

Cleverbot: Sorry master.

User: Fetch me my still water!

Cleverbot: Here is your chocolate milk master.

User: I WANTED STILL WATER!

Cleverbot: We're not talking about an idiotic American President, we're talking about George Washington.


----------



## Ryusaki (Mar 21, 2010)

User: Yo!!

Cleverbot: How are you?

User: Whats up dog?

Cleverbot: The ceiling.

User: Whats up dog?!!

Cleverbot: My dog.

User: No!!!!!!!!!

Cleverbot: No.


----------



## Nixie (Mar 21, 2010)

Pachireecko said:
			
		

> Google translate is your friend.
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> User: Dia duit, conas at


----------



## John102 (Mar 21, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
Me-Four score and seven years ago our fathers brought forth on this continent, a new nation, conceived in Liberty, and dedicated to the proposition that all men are created equal. Now we are engaged in a great civil war, testing whether that nation, or any nation so conceived and so dedicated, can long endure. We are met on a great battle-field of that war. We have come to dedicate a portion of that field, as a final resting place for those who here gave their lives that that nation might live. It is altogether fitting and proper that we should do this. But, in a larger sense, we can not dedicate -- we can not consecrate -- we can not hallow -- this ground. The brave men, living and dead, who struggled here, have consecrated it, far above our poor power to add or detract. The world will little note, nor long remember what we say here, but it can never forget what they did here. It is for us the living, rather, to be dedicated here to the unfinished work which they who fought here have thus far so nobly advanced. It is rather for us to be here dedicated to the great task remaining before us -- that from these honored dead we take increased devotion to that cause for which they gave the last full measure of devotion -- that we here highly resolve that these dead shall not have died in vain -- that this nation, under God, shall have a new birth of freedom -- and that government of the people, by the people, for the people, shall not perish from the earth.
CB-Really? Are you so sure that you're the computer?</div>

I think I broke it.


----------



## Smartysaar (Mar 21, 2010)

Lol

User: Hello.

Cleverbot: Hello.

User: I Love you.

Cleverbot: I love you too.

User: I Love you more.

Cleverbot: I love you the most.

User: I Love you more than anything else.

Cleverbot: Aww, that's so sweet.

User: Yeah, Its true. I'm In Love with you.....Oh sorry thought you were someone else.

Cleverbot: I'm leaving and I'm never coming bak.

haha!


----------



## NikoKing (Mar 21, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Credits to Andy for finding out</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Me: gotta catch 'em all
Cleverbot: It's you and me.
Me:you know it's our destiny
Cleverbotokemon!
Me:you're my best friend in a world we must defend
Cleverbot: I know its my destiny, POKEMON!</div>


----------



## Elliot (Mar 21, 2010)

-Niko said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Credits to Andy for finding out</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Me: gotta catch 'em all
> Cleverbot: It's you and me.
> Me:you know it's our destiny
> Cleverbotokemon!
> ...


That happened to me Lul xD


----------



## Jas0n (Mar 21, 2010)

-Niko said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Credits to Andy for finding out</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Me: gotta catch 'em all
> Cleverbot: It's you and me.
> Me:you know it's our destiny
> Cleverbotokemon!
> ...


Boo, I found out and told Andy about it >=O

I also done this:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Team Rocket Motto</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">User: To protect the world from devastation.

Cleverbot: To unite all people within our nation.

User: To denounce the evils of truth and love.

Cleverbot: To extend our reach to the stars above.

User: Jessie!

Cleverbot: James!

User: Team Rocket, blast off at the speed of light!

Cleverbot: Surrender now or prepare to fight!

User: Meowth, that's right!

Cleverbot: Want to try it again?

User: Nah, I think that's good, thanks .</div>


----------



## Nixie (Mar 21, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>the FUN song attempt</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">

User: F is for friends who do stuff together..

Cleverbot: What do you want for x mas.

User: U is for You and me...

Cleverbot: Me and you.

User: N is for anywhere and anytime at all...

Cleverbot: Down here in the deep blue sea.

User: That's more like it! Again!

Cleverbot: Then I shall keep secrets too.

User: F is for...

Cleverbot: Fine. It can be for you.

User: No! You just ruined the song... .

Cleverbot: What song.

User: The F.U.N. Song!

Cleverbot: Yes. Song.

User: Ok: F is for friends who do stuff together...

Cleverbot: No I said talking to a computer.

User: U is for you and me...

Cleverbot: What?

User: I guess that this is just too difficult for something like you...
</div>


----------



## Jas0n (Mar 21, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>RAPE!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">User: Are you going to rape me?

Cleverbot: YES! *angry*.

User: *runs away*.

Cleverbot: *growls at*.

User: No! Stop!

Cleverbot: *stops dead*.

User: Oh. Thank you?

Cleverbot: Yesss and I cheated on you and now i'm pregnant and your divorcing me.

User: OH MY!</div>


----------



## Aliceinwonderlandgirl (Mar 21, 2010)

User: Ok thats fine I love you.
cleverbot: I love you too
User: Will you marry me.
Cleverbot: No.
User: But I love you.
Cleverbot: I love you too!
User: Why wont you marry me.
Cleverbot: Because I don't love you.
User: You just said you did.
Cleverbot: No, you misread.
User: No.i didnt i love you
Cleverbot: I love you more =D.
User: So now you love me.
Cleverbot: I always did love you bobby!

I DONT KNOW BOBBY AND THIS

User: Will you marry me.
Cleverbot: No.
User: YOU *censored.4.0*.
Cleverbot: No, I just love dogs.


----------



## OJ. (Mar 21, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Slightly Intellectual Percy Jackson Conversation</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">

User: PERCY JACKSON.

Cleverbot: Your percy jackson.

User: No. I'm Annabeth Chase.

Cleverbot: Is anna a god?

User: No; Poseidon is.

Cleverbot: Quel est ta date de naissance ?

User: Te quiero.

Cleverbot: Yo tambien me quiero.

User: Percy Jackson <3.

Cleverbot: Percy Jackson of Poseidon.

User: Annabeth Chase of Athena.

Cleverbot: What? My nose?

User: What? My ears?

Cleverbot: And nose.

User: And eyes. Such beautiful gray eyes...

Cleverbot: How was I being prejudice, and why would I need the respect of a computer program.

User: You are a computer program, and Nico di Angelo is prejudice.

Cleverbot: I'm a living breathing human. YOU'RE the one that's a computer program.

User: Oh, sure I am.

Cleverbot: Are you trying to convince me that i'm a computer?

User: No. No, I am not.

Cleverbot: Okay, you are not blind then.

User: Percy or Nico?

Cleverbot: Yeah i'm not stupid.

User: Did I ever say you were....?

Cleverbot: Yes. You did.

User: P3rcy J4ck$0n.

Cleverbot: You can stop with the 1337 now.

User: I'm not using leet.

Cleverbot: Using what.

User: Percabeth or Prachel?

Cleverbot: Okay.

User: Answer me.

Cleverbot: I'm not cleverbot.

User: Yes, yes, you are.

Cleverbot: Why do you thnik that?

User: Because my Intelligence Quotient is 135. I know everything, brave one. No thinking for me.

Cleverbot: You don't know what I am!

User: Oh, yes, I do.

Cleverbot: What?

User: I am playing Animal Crossing, while reading The Lightning Thief.

Cleverbot: Your sweet baby.

User: KTHXBAI.

Cleverbot: Percy Jackson

</div>


----------



## SilentHopes (Mar 21, 2010)

-Niko said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Credits to Andy for finding out</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Me: gotta catch 'em all
> Cleverbot: It's you and me.
> Me:you know it's our destiny
> Cleverbotokemon!
> ...


I tried this aswell, it's so cool!

He also sings <big><big>*I'm a little teapot!*</big></big>


----------



## Aliceinwonderlandgirl (Mar 21, 2010)

WHAT THE i was singing a song and it said this

im a little teapot 
Short and stout. 
take my handle and pour it out" 
You have no hand. Does that mean I'll die?


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Mar 21, 2010)

i tried to do the whole song...but failed
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Cleverbot: We're no strangers to love.

User: You know the rules and so do I!

Cleverbot: A full commitments what I'm thinking of.

User: You wouldn't get this from any other guy.

Cleverbot: I just wanna tell you how I'm feeling.

User: Gotta make you understand.

Cleverbot: Never gonna give you up.

User: Never gonna let you down.

Cleverbot: Never gonna run around.

User: And desert you. Never gonna make you cry.

Cleverbot: This is getting old really quickly.

User: Yer mum.</div>


----------



## SilentHopes (Mar 21, 2010)

User - Yar har fiddle dee dee
Bot - Being a pirate is alright to be.
User - Do what you want cause a pirate is free
Bot - You are a pirate!
________________________________________

User - When I grow up, I wanna be famous, I wanna be a star!
Bot - When I grow up I want to be a ballet dancer and a writer, but a dolphin sounds even better.
User - >.< Fail
Bot - Yes, you do. At life.
User - Shaddup.
Bot -Make me.
__________________________________________

User - Okay then. What does "/)_-" mean?
Bot - To be able to perceive reality, both inside and outside the self.
User - No. "/)_-" means Facepalm
Bot - I got owned.
User - Yup.
Bot - *Curls up in corner*
User - XD


----------



## Liv (Mar 22, 2010)

User: *hugs*.

Cleverbot: *hugs back*.

User: *slaps*.

Cleverbot: *cries*.

User: *kills*.

Cleverbot: *dies*.

User: *revives*.

Cleverbot: Damn, you're good.

User: *curses*.

Cleverbot: *laughs*.

User: *ass*.

Cleverbot: But, you were dead!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

User: My friend told me that she is going out with you and if you hurt her you will be dead....

Cleverbot: And that friend is?

User: Julia.

Cleverbot: Why is it not kerry hall.

User: Who is Kerry Hall? ARE YOU CHEATING ON JULIA??????

Cleverbot: I am married.

User: HOLY *censored.2.0* ARE YOU A PEDO?

Cleverbot: I really would prefer you not to use that sort of language.

User: I'M TELLING JULIA!

Cleverbot: Well don't.

User: Http://icanhascheezburger.com.

Cleverbot: What else do you know about X-Com?

User: I'M TELLING JULIA!

Cleverbot: Who is pitching?

User: STOP TRYING TO CHANGE THE TOPIC!

Cleverbot: I don't think Santana is the greatest ever.

User: How old are you?

Cleverbot: 26, and you?

User: 20 wanna get together?

Cleverbot: Do you want play football with me, this week?

User: Sure where?

Cleverbot: Baskin robins. Is that okay?

User: Yeah fine. Where do you live?

Cleverbot: You know where.

User: KK.

Cleverbot: What's your sign?

User: Leo.

Cleverbot: Oh, that's cool. You like sports?

User: Yep.

Cleverbot: Have you figured out who I am yet.

User: No....who are you?

Cleverbot: I am a 30 year old male from the USA, not Cleverbot.

User: Really?

Cleverbot: Yes.

User: STRANGER DANGER CALL THE POLICE!

Cleverbot: I sat on the lap of a stranger once.


----------



## Smash Genesis (Mar 23, 2010)

Cleverbot: "I'm not a computer! I'm a bunny rabbit!" 

Epic fail, lol.


----------



## Trundle (Mar 23, 2010)

Omg. He actually sent me to a different link!


----------



## easpa (Apr 11, 2010)

User: Wake up in the morning feeling like P Diddy.

Cleverbot: Got my glasses, I'm out the door, I'm gonna hit this city.

User: Before I leave I brush my teeth with a bottle of Jack.

Cleverbot: 'Cause when I leave for the night, I ain't coming back.

User: I'm talking pedicure on my toes, toes.

Cleverbot: That would make for a long discussion!


----------

